# معرض الطاقة الكهربية بدبي 2008 سيناقش منتجات للطاقة المتجددة



## م.محمد الكردي (10 فبراير 2008)

Middle East Electricity 200810 - 13 Feb 2008
Dubai International Exhibition Centre
[FONT=Verdana,Arial][FONT=Verdana,Arial]Firmly established and recognised as the premier energy event in the Middle East, Middle East Electricity is "The Power Behind The Middle East Energy Industry". 

*Vertical shows within the exhibition* 

Power Generation
Lighting
New & Renewable Energy
Natural Gas
Water[/FONT][/FONT]​

ContactSarah Woodbridge Email[email protected] Tel+971-4-3365161 Fax+971-4-3353526 http://www.motexhaonline.com/http://www.motexhaonline.com/


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 فبراير 2008)

أخي محمد 
نشكرك على جديدك من الأخبار المتعلقة بالقسم ....
هل ستزوره؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 فبراير 2008)

فإذا زرته فاخبرنا عن المستجدات فيه ...........


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 فبراير 2008)

نعم قمت بزيارته ، المعرض كان قمة في الروعة وحسن التنظيم

جمع المعرض مئات الشركات العالمية من أغلب الدول وتركيزه كان على أنظمة التوليد والتحكم الكهربية

هنا مجموعة من الصور




 



 

الشركات التي كانت مشاركة بخلايا شمسية هي كالتالي:​ 
PCE UPS SYS
TEL: 97148873908
FAX: 97148873909
WWW.PCEUPS.COM​ 


5STAR
TEL: +86-769-22774668
FAX: +86-769-227776966
WWW.FIVESTARSOLAR.COM​ 

GLOB ENERGY
TEL: +393483416553
WWW.GLOBENERGY.IT​ 

PREMIER SOLAR
WWW.PREMIERSOLARSYSTEMS.COM
TEL:+914027841007/8
FAX:+91-40-27891000​ 

وغيرهم كثر أيضا

للمزيد

http://www.middleeastelectricity.com/​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (14 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا اخ محمد للمعلومات القيمة*

معلومات مهمة مشكور عليها وانشاء الله القادم احسن:75:


----------



## محب الشرقية (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

يقولون أن الطاقة البديلة إلى هي بدال البترول = النفط 

الفحم 
وشرأيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 فبراير 2008)

شكراً يا أخ محمد على الجولة الاطلاعية في المعرض ....
هل اتفقتم مع أيٍ من الشركات المذكورة على إنشاء بعض المشاريع لتزويدكم بالتجهيزات اللازمة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 فبراير 2008)

لقد تواصلت مع بعضهم لتزويدنا بعروض اسعار لتنفيذ مشروع في قطاع غزة

وما زلنا بانتظار عرض السعر

اتمنى ان نستطيع تقديم شيء ان شاء الله


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية يامهندسنا محمد وتشكر على ابداعك و جهودك


----------

